# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΦΟΒΙΑ!

## FEARFUL AND ANXIOUS 4EVER

Νιωθω οτι ειμαι ο μονος στην Ελλαδα με αυτην την φοβια. Δεν μπορω να παρω κανενα ψυχοφαρμακο φοβαμαι οτι κατι θα παθω, οτι μπορει να παω να αυτοκτονησω εξετιας του φαρμακου, οτι μπορει να κανω σκεψεις διαφορες (αυτοκτονικες κλπ) που χωρις το φαρμακο δεν θα εκανα, νιωθω οτι ολες τις παρενεργειες που γραφει θα τις παθω. Ενδεικτικα να σας πω οτι μονο xanax εχω δοκιμασει σε ολη μου την ζωη πριν 2 μερες. Πηρα μισο απο το 0.5 και οχι μονο δεν με επιασε αλλα εκανε το αγχος μου χειροτερο. Νομιζα ολα τα παραπανω που σας λεω. Νομιζα οτι μπορει να χασω τομ ελεγχο του εαυτου μου και κανω κατι. Μεχρι και ψευδαισθησεις νομιζα οτι θα δω γενικα ενιωθα οτι πεθαινω επι 1,5 ωρα. Κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω ξανα παθει ποτε! Πριν παρω το xanax ειμουν υπερβολικα αγχωμενος γιατι φοβομουν ολα τα παρπανω το κοιτουσα ωρα αλλα τελικα χωρις να το σκεφτω το καταπια και κατευθειαν η καρδια μου πηγε να φυγει και ενιωσα οτι θα πεθανω και τι εκανα τωρα γαμωτο μπορει να αλλαξουν οι ουσιες στον εγκεφαλο και οτι κατι κακο θα μου προκαλεσει το χαπι. Τελος παντων παιδια στο θεμα μας. Εχει κανεις φαρμακοφοβια;; Ειμαι ο μονος;; Και πως ξεπερνιεται αυτο; Ειμαι καταδικασμενος ολη μου την ζωη να ζω με αγχος και ουτε χαπια να με κανουν καλα δεν θα μπορω να παρω; Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια;

----------


## Xfactor

ελα δεν ειναι τιποτα μην σε αγχωνει, η μιση ελλαδα με χαπια ζει.
Μην διαβαζεις ενδειξεις.

----------


## Antonis8

Κι εγώ έχω. Κι εγώ φοβαμαι να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Δεν ξέρω πώς να το ξεπερασω

----------


## teatree

fearfull μαζι σου! δεν εισαι μόνος/η σου! Κι εγω και χιλιάδες άτομα έχουμε φοβία με τα φάρμακα.

Εμένα η φοβία μου επικεντρώνεται στο τί συμβαίνει στο συκώτι μου όταν λαμβάνω πολλές μερες χαπια . Συνήθως προτιμώ να σφαδάζω απο τον πόνο παρα να πάρω πχ χάπι για την περίοδο . Όσον αφορά xanax και τα συναφή εννοείται ότι φρικάρω μην πάθω εξάρτηση, μην μου πέσει η πίεση και λιποθυμήσω και άλλα κουλά. Φαντάσου ότι πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και σβούρηξα πενηντάευρο για να μου εξηγήσει κάθε πότε μπορώ να παίρνω αγχολυτικά για να μην εθιστώ και πάλι δεν πείστηκα. ..εχω το κουτάκι και το κοιτάω και δεν παίρνω την χάπα και μένω άυπνη, το ζώον...

Ξέρω δεν βοηθάει να σου λένε οι άλλοι"κι εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό " και ίσως είναι κι εκνευριστικό αλλά κούλαρε είμαστε πολλοι σε αυτό το στυλ...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Η φοβία προέρχεται από την πεποίθηση ότι δε θα βοηθήσουν τα φάρμακα, οπότε αν το πιστεύεις μέσα σου δε θα σε βοηθήσουν τα χάπια ακόμα και σε ένα απλό πόνο. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δίνουν πλασιμπο φάρμακα σε ασθενείς και γίνονται καλά γιατί το πιστεύουν. Η πίστη είναι η κινητήρια δύναμη. Χτες βρέθηκα σε ένα νοσοκομείο λόγο εγχείρισης συγγενή μου και είδα τόσα πολλά, πως αντέχει ο κόσμος τόσο πόνο και ταλαιπωρία απίστευτο. Ένοιωσα άσχημα που έχω αρρωστοφοβια και άγχος είναι τόσο άδικο για μένα και για την οικογένεια μου. Κάθε πρωί ας ευχαριστούμε το Θεό ( η σε ότι πιστεύει ο κάθε ένας μας) που μας ξημέρωσε άλλη μια μέρα και ας προσπαθήσουμε να τη ζήσουμε ο καθένας όπως μπορεί δε λέω να είμαστε μέσα στη τρελλη χαρά και που και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει.

Εστάλη από Moto G (5) Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## FEARFUL AND ANXIOUS 4EVER

> Κι εγώ έχω. Κι εγώ φοβαμαι να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Δεν ξέρω πώς να το ξεπερασω


Ουτε εγω...Πραγματικα ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο...Τι να πω εχω που εχω πολλα η φαρμακοφοβια τα κανει χειροτερα!

----------


## Antonis8

> Ουτε εγω...Πραγματικα ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο...Τι να πω εχω που εχω πολλα η φαρμακοφοβια τα κανει χειροτερα!




Αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να τη βάλουμε στην άκρη. Μένεις μόνος ή με οικογένεια; Αν μένεις μόνος είναι πιο δύσκολο, αν όμως μένεις με οικογένεια ίσως να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα όταν κάποιος είναι σπίτι για να νιώθεις πιο ασφαλής για να ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σε επηρεάσουν αρνητικά; Δύσκολο βέβαια, γιατί αν είναι χρόνια η αγωγή, δεν μπορείς να τα παίρνεις μόνο όταν κάποιος είναι παρόν. Εγώ σκέφτομαι αρχικά να κάνω κάποιες εξετάσεις αίματος και να δω αν θα τα πάρω. Το ζάναξ το φοβάμαι κι εγώ, γιατί δεν παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού τελευταία και γενικά οι παλμοί μου είναι χαμηλοί (σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας πχ μπορεί να πάνε και πενήντα) και φοβαμαι μήπως πέσουν κι άλλο. Και μου είπε και ο ίδιος ο ψυχίατρος ότι όταν αρχίσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ενδέχεται να γίνει χειρότερο το άγχος την πρώτη περίοδο, μέχρι να συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ αυτό. Η μόνη περίπτωση που δεν θα φοβόμουν θα ήταν να μπω στο νοσοκομείο για καμιά βδομάδα και να με παρακολουθούν από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ για να διαπιστωθεί ότι δεν κάνω καμία ανησυχητική παρενέργεια. Βέβαια φοβάμαι γενικά , ειδικά τα ψυχοφάρμακα γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι η χρόνια χρήση μπορεί να επηρεάσει πολλά σημεία στον οργανισμό, πχ το συκώτι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω παθει πολλες ζημιες απο φαρμακα. Δεν υπαρχει παθηση φαρμοκοφοβια απλα γιατι ολα τα φαρμακα ειναι επικινδυνα! Απλα βαζεις στη ζυγαρια το κακο απο τις παρενεργειες και το κακο της ασθενειας που πασχεις και επιλεγεις το μικροτερο.

----------


## Antonis8

> Εχω παθει πολλες ζημιες απο φαρμακα. Δεν υπαρχει παθηση φαρμοκοφοβια απλα γιατι ολα τα φαρμακα ειναι επικινδυνα! Απλα βαζεις στη ζυγαρια το κακο απο τις παρενεργειες και το κακο της ασθενειας που πασχεις και επιλεγεις το μικροτερο.





Από αγλολυτικά/αντικαταθλιπτικά εννοείς ;

----------


## akis1

ποιος είπε ότι τα φάρμακα θα σε κάνουν καλά? 

μονος σου πρέπει να το παλέψεις να γίνεις καλά... άσε τα φάρμακα..... καραμελίτσα το είδανε μερικοί να περνούν φάρμακα...έχω εμπειρία.. έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετά φάρμακα για να θεραπεύσω το άγχος μου... όμως κανένα δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα..... μονος μου το πάλεψα και έγινα καλά....! με βοήθεια μιας εξαιρετικής ψυχοθεραπεύτριας που με έκανε να δω τα πάντα θετικά στην ζωή μου...

----------


## anhedonia

Καλά κάνετε και τα φοβάστε τα φάρμακα, αν φυσικά δεν έχετε κάποια βαριά ψυχασθένεια και μιλάμε μόνο για άγχος και κατάθλιψη. Προσπαθήστε να το ξεπεράσετε με ψυχοθεραπεία-συνεδρίες και μόνον. Σας το λέω μετά από πολλά χρόνια χρήσης αγχολυτικών που τώρα προσπαθώ να συνέλθω από τη διακοπή τους με πολύ άσχημα στερητικά συμπτώματα.

----------


## akis1

> Καλά κάνετε και τα φοβάστε τα φάρμακα, αν φυσικά δεν έχετε κάποια βαριά ψυχασθένεια και μιλάμε μόνο για άγχος και κατάθλιψη. Προσπαθήστε να το ξεπεράσετε με ψυχοθεραπεία-συνεδρίες και μόνον. Σας το λέω μετά από πολλά χρόνια χρήσης αγχολυτικών που τώρα προσπαθώ να συνέλθω από τη διακοπή τους με πολύ άσχημα στερητικά συμπτώματα.


έπαιρνα για 1.5 χρόνο συνεχόμενα το xanax..... με αποτέλεσμα πλέον να μην μπορώ με τίποτα να κόψω με τίποτα 1 χαπάκι 0.25 την ημερα αυτή την στιγμή..... αν δεν το πάρω δεν μπορώ. νομίζει που έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημια το xanax... δυσκολεύομαι να φάω και έχω σπασμούς στα χερια και στο κεφάλι.... και δεν μιλάω για εσωτερικό τρέμουλο.... μιλάω για σπασμούς εμφανής... σα να παθαίνω επιληπτική κρίση..... με αυτό ζω πλέον.... είναι πραγματικά μαρτύριο αλλα δεν το αφήνω να με διάλυση ψυχολογικά.......

----------


## Demi71

> έπαιρνα για 1.5 χρόνο συνεχόμενα το xanax..... με αποτέλεσμα πλέον να μην μπορώ με τίποτα να κόψω με τίποτα 1 χαπάκι 0.25 την ημερα αυτή την στιγμή..... αν δεν το πάρω δεν μπορώ. νομίζει που έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημια το xanax... δυσκολεύομαι να φάω και έχω σπασμούς στα χερια και στο κεφάλι.... και δεν μιλάω για εσωτερικό τρέμουλο.... μιλάω για σπασμούς εμφανής... σα να παθαίνω επιληπτική κρίση..... με αυτό ζω πλέον.... είναι πραγματικά μαρτύριο αλλα δεν το αφήνω να με διάλυση ψυχολογικά.......


Ακη 0,25 ειναι χαμηλη δοσολογια. Συμβουλεψου το γιατρο σου , σιγουρα μπορεις να το κοψεις

----------


## anhedonia

Το xanax το έπαιρνα για ένα χρόνο περίπου μαζί με ladose και lexotanil για κρίσεις πανικού. Κατάφερα όμως και το έκοψα όταν μειώθηκαν οι κρίσεις και μπορούσα πια να τις ελέγξω. Το μείωνα πάρα πολύ αργά. Παρ' όλα αυτά είχα φοβερό στερητικό, θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ένα κουβάρι στο κρεβάτι να κρυώνω και να τρέμω χωρίς να υπάρχει κρύο, ναι κι αυτό που εσύ λες "επιληπτική κρίση". Μάλιστα, έλεγα στους φίλους μου πως κάπως έτσι πρέπει να νιώθουν οι ναρκομανείς χωρίς τη δόση. Κι εγώ τι ήμουν; φαρμακομανής... Έκανα υπομονή, ξέροντας ότι θα περάσει, και πέρασε.
Μπορείς κι εσύ!

----------


## akis1

> Το xanax το έπαιρνα για ένα χρόνο περίπου μαζί με ladose και lexotanil για κρίσεις πανικού. Κατάφερα όμως και το έκοψα όταν μειώθηκαν οι κρίσεις και μπορούσα πια να τις ελέγξω. Το μείωνα πάρα πολύ αργά. Παρ' όλα αυτά είχα φοβερό στερητικό, θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ένα κουβάρι στο κρεβάτι να κρυώνω και να τρέμω χωρίς να υπάρχει κρύο, ναι κι αυτό που εσύ λες "επιληπτική κρίση". Μάλιστα, έλεγα στους φίλους μου πως κάπως έτσι πρέπει να νιώθουν οι ναρκομανείς χωρίς τη δόση. Κι εγώ τι ήμουν; φαρμακομανής... Έκανα υπομονή, ξέροντας ότι θα περάσει, και πέρασε.
> Μπορείς κι εσύ!


άστα να πάνε..... σε νιώθω... είναι πολύ μικρή δόση αυτό που περνώ αλλα δεν δεν μπορώ να το κόψω με τίποτα..... ο γιατρός που πηγαίνω λέει να πάρω αντιψυχωσικό... για να το κόψω.... δεν θέλω με τίποτα να πάρω τέτοιο φάρμακο.... υποφέρω καθημερινά από ζαλάδα μυϊκή αδυναμία... και το χειρότερο δεν μπορώ να φάω..... είναι βασανιστικό αυτό που περνάω καθημερινά.... έχω σταματήσει να τρώω πολύ για να είμαι καλά.... έχω αδυνατίσει αλλα δεν με χαλάει αυτό... ήθελα να χάσω και κιλά αν και έχασα 20 κιλά απότομα και τρόμαξα.. αλλα έπρεπε να φύγουν αυτά τα 20 κιλά ήταν από ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό που έπαιρνα το cipralex... με έκανε να τρώω όλη μέρα... 
το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνω με αυτή την ζαλάδα και την αδυναμία... περνώ πλέον φαρμακευτική κάνναβη έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα... αλλα η ζαλάδα είναι το χειρότερο μου.... δεν μπορώ να σταθώ... νιώθω ότι θα πέσω... παρόλα αυτά δεν κάθομαι να τα σκέφτομαι αυτά ζω με αυτό και προσπαθώ να τα αφήνω στην άκρη... αλλα δεν βλέπω να βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση..... αλλα το να πάρω αντιψυχωσικό για ζαλάδες και άγχος ε αυτό πάει πολύ... 

τα αντικαταθλιπτικά συγκεκριμένα το ladose μου είχε διώξει τις ζαλάδες αλλα μου έφερε περίεργες σκέψης και κόλλαγε συνεχεια το μυαλό μου... είχα πολύ έντονο φόβο... το έλεγα στον γιατρό και επέμενε να πάρω πάλι αντιψυχωσικά... στην τελική αν είναι να υποφέρω έτσι να πάρω κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό ξανά... αν και πρώτα θα δοκιμάσω εναλλακτικά...

----------


## anhedonia

Δεν ξέρω τι διάγνωση έχει κάνει ο γιατρός σου κι επιμένει στα αντιψυχωσικά, to xanax είναι μεν αγχολυτικό αλλά δυνατό φάρμακο. Ίσως ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό νέας γενιάς να σε βοηθούσε, κάτι άλλο εκτός ladose, συζήτησέ το μαζί του.

----------


## Demi71

Ακη ζαλαδες εχω κι εγω . Ιδιαιτερως αν δεν προσεξω τη διατροφη μου. Κι εγω δεν αντεχω αντικαταθλιπτικα εξαιτιας των παρενεργειων και οχι δοκιμασει σχεδον ολα τα εναλλακτικα. Και cbd και βοτανα ,της παναγιας τα ματια!!!

----------


## akis1

> Δεν ξέρω τι διάγνωση έχει κάνει ο γιατρός σου κι επιμένει στα αντιψυχωσικά, to xanax είναι μεν αγχολυτικό αλλά δυνατό φάρμακο. Ίσως ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό νέας γενιάς να σε βοηθούσε, κάτι άλλο εκτός ladose, συζήτησέ το μαζί του.


το xanax δυνατό φάρμακο? για μένα είναι το πιο ανεκτό και μου φτιάχνει την διάθεση....! μπορώ να το συγκρίνω και με την κάνναβη πάνω κάτω... στην αρχή όταν το ξεκινάς φαίνεται σε μερικούς να είναι δυνατό...μετά ο οργανισμός το συνηθίζει και σε πιάνει πιο λίγο... μερικοί κάνουν την βλακεία και λένε ότι δεν τους έκανε τίποτα και περνούν μεγαλύτερες δόσεις με αποτέλεσμα κατάχρηση/εθισμός και προβλήματα μακροχρόνια..... το θετικό με το xanax είναι ότι δρα άμεσα... βοηθάει σχεδόν παντού.. σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι πιο θετικά και γενικά προκαλεί μια ελαφριά ευφορία σε σχέση με της υπόλοιπες βενζοδιαζεπίνες... αλλα θελει προσοχη... δεν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο...

----------


## akis1

> Ακη ζαλαδες εχω κι εγω . Ιδιαιτερως αν δεν προσεξω τη διατροφη μου. Κι εγω δεν αντεχω αντικαταθλιπτικα εξαιτιας των παρενεργειων και οχι δοκιμασει σχεδον ολα τα εναλλακτικα. Και cbd και βοτανα ,της παναγιας τα ματια!!!


δοκιμασε L-theanine θαυματα κανει....!!!!! ;)

----------


## Demi71

Θα το δω κι αυτο. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ :) Τωρα παιρνω ω3 συν τρυπτοφανη

----------

